# Suggestions for Giraffe



## jniszczak (Oct 13, 2004)

I am heading to Thabazimbi in May for my first Africa hunt. My weapon will be a 165-pound Excalibur crossbow. One of the animals I would like to get in front of is a bull giraffe. I have built 600-grain arrows to shoot out of that bow. Do you think that is enough? I will be shooting that setup later this week for speed and kinetic energy but I would guess the speed will be around 275fps. 

Your thoughts and suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Personally 600gr would be a bit on the light side for a Giraffe Bull.

Try to get a combination that gives you a 80ft/lbs energy with a two blade broad head and an arrow around 800gr +

Also get the perfect shot and study the vital area of an Giraffe as they are not where you would expect it to be.

Most probably you would have a facing on shot, that is good as you have no bone to stress about only placing the shot.

From the side things is very difficult as you have to go through ribs.

My 2c,

Hope it helps


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

I, personaly will not attempt to take it with crossbow, regardsless your weight of arrow, the "stroke" of the crossbow is too short to gather enought "momentum", but if you do, I would like to hear from you after the hunt.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I think the best advice we can give you is to talk to someone who has taken big/dangerous/thick skinned game with an X-Bow. I doubt that any of us have the nessicary expertise to make a suggestion. But as far as conventional compound bows are concerned Gerhard was SPOT ON. Giraffe are very tough to kill, often underrated with dismall results.

All the best of luck and post some pics when you get your trophy!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Giraffe*



jniszczak said:


> I am heading to Thabazimbi in May for my first Africa hunt. My weapon will be a 165-pound Excalibur crossbow. One of the animals I would like to get in front of is a bull giraffe. I have built 600-grain arrows to shoot out of that bow. Do you think that is enough? I will be shooting that setup later this week for speed and kinetic energy but I would guess the speed will be around 275fps.
> 
> Your thoughts and suggestions are greatly appreciated!


That is 100ftlbs.On paper more than enough,but concentrate on shot placement,extremely important.Good luck!
Philip Moolman


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I am no bunny hugger and love hunting, but I can't shoot the long necks....


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Bushkey. Hoe oud was die een in die foto? Dit lyk vir my na 'n dag of 2?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> Hi Bushkey. Hoe oud was die een in die foto? Dit lyk vir my na 'n dag of 2?


James, Ek het geen idee nie. Dit is maar 'n e-mail wat ek gekry het. Maar die ou kan nie te oud wees nie. Ek het nog nie so 'n klein een van so naby af gesien nie.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

That little thing is brand new. Probably less than a week old.

I also can't think of whacking one. They are certainly one of the most beautiful and unique animals in Africa.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Ek het nog nie so 'n klein een van so naby af gesien nie.


Verwag aan Augustus dan ek sal trek me pants:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Verwag aan Augustus dan ek sal trek me pants:wink:


Ou lang nek....:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Ou lang nek....:wink:


Nee, so`n klein een, egter somtyds hy ruik as a groote:wink:


----------



## stikslinger (Jun 17, 2007)

I love to hunt, but why would anyone want to shoot a giraffe? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

stikslinger said:


> I love to hunt, but why would anyone want to shoot a giraffe? Just my 2 cents.


They are alert and very challenging to stalk close up. They also require serious equipment to hunt, and as such are not on everyones list. I personally couldn't draw on a giraffe, but that is just personal. Some guys want to, others don't. Their capes do make great passage runners... :zip:


----------



## jniszczak (Oct 13, 2004)

To All the Guides Out There:

If you were taking a bowhunter for giraffe, what poundage bow would you recommend? Also, let me know your thoughts on arrow weight and kinetic energy.

Thanks!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Giraffe*



jniszczak said:


> To All the Guides Out There:
> 
> If you were taking a bowhunter for giraffe, what poundage bow would you recommend? Also, let me know your thoughts on arrow weight and kinetic energy.
> 
> Thanks!


The heaviest bow you are comfortable with.Arrow weight 800gr,Silver flame BH.If you get 220 ft/s the KE=86ftlbs but more important the momentum 0.785 Slug-ftlbs.You could easily achieve that with a 75+lb PSE X-Force,Bowtech,Elite,Black Max,High Country etc.Just my 2c(Aprox .25 cents in the USA)


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm no guide, but a bull would need at least 900gr arrow in the 230+ fps range. Broadhead would need to be a premium 2 blade like German Kinetics. Their skin is THICK, compared even to buffalo. Shot placement will also be paramount - either frontal just adjacent the breastbone or side on. Don't hit a leg bone - they are as thick as a mans upper arm. 

They are slow and won't jump the string, at least not fast enough to dodge an arrow, so don't worry too much about cat whiskers etc.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks like my recs are a bit stiffer than Philips! :embara:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

My 82nd @ 70lb would do it..... I shoot a 980gr arrow @ 207fps. That is 7fps faster than with my 80lb guardian!!!! A 80lb 82nd would have been ideal!!!!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

By the way look either at GK's or zwickeys. My personal choice would be the GK's. They are awesome!!!


----------



## swivelhead (Apr 6, 2004)

*Giraffe = Cape Buffalo*

Giraffe are tough. Additionally, the kill zone is definitely not where you'd expect it to be. It is well guarded with heavy bone and thick hide. Should you choose to take a giraffe, I'd strongly suggest you observe a number of them with your PH coaching shot placement. Cape Buff type arrows, BH, KE, etc. WILL be necessary.

While on safari in Zim (Lemco) in 04 I took a giraffe. The concession was loaded with the longnecks that were going to be culled. Giraffe were offered for $650 US, I figured a giraffe skin would be an awesome trophy. I took a quartering away shot at 25 yards. On any "normal" animal it would have been a perfect hit. The equipment performed flawlessly as I got an exit in the off shoulder, 50+ inches of penetration. I finished the job with my PH's .470 NE. The skin was lost by the taxidermist, I have my memories but it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I had this year the opportunity for a giraffe in S.A. for a special price 600€. Since years I was waiting for a opportunity like this. I fixed up my equipment at a 620 grain arrow ( without weight tube ) and with weight tube 840 grain, my bow had 94 lbs and the arrow ( 620 grain ) speed was 268 fps. I would use a German Kinetic up to 160 grain. In my oppinion my equipment was sufficient for a giraffe, my knowledge for the anatomy for a save shoot was also perfect, my e-mail to the farmer with hunting affirmation from my side was drew up and ready for sending. 
My wife called me for eating and at the table by eating I saw a giraffe and his prettiness at my inner eye and decide to stop this intend.

Here a picture of the vitals, I hope this will help by you intend at a giraffe hunt.
In my oppinion the best way for a good shoot is from the front at the chest.

View attachment 368749


----------



## winzo (Nov 4, 2005)

jniszczak said:


> To All the Guides Out There:
> 
> If you were taking a bowhunter for giraffe, what poundage bow would you recommend? Also, let me know your thoughts on arrow weight and kinetic energy.
> 
> Thanks!


I am a professional hunter in South Africa. I think that 80# is fine as long as you are using a heavy arrow (min 700gn) and a good, solid cut-on impact broad head. It goes without saying that correct shot placement is crucial.

I will give you a few instances:

The first one, the guy was shooting a Hoyt Trycon set at 80#. 700gn arrow with a Steelforce broadhead. His shot was not quite where it should have been but it did penetrate through to the opposite leg bone and that is where it stopped. The tip of the broadhead broke off.
The second instance was a guy that used a Blackmax set at 80#. He used German Kinetics. His shot was broadside and the broadhead stuck out about 6 inches on the other side of the animal. It was down in about 50 yards.

Best of luck and enjoy the ride.....


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Use any bow that can push a 1000 grain arrow at 220 fps.
Any 2 blade broadhead of solid construction will do the job and try to get a frontal shot rather than a broadside or quartering away shot.


----------

